# Programmiersoftware Dolog AKF 125 zu AEG Modicon A 120



## Johannes Ashur (21 Februar 2007)

Guten Abend.

Ein Kollege muss nächste Woche einige Änderungen an einer Anlage(Förderbänder usw)vornehmen.
Die Anlage wird über eine AEG Modicon A 120 gesteuert.Mein Kollege hat leider die Software nicht mehr und die letzte programmierung an solch einer SPS liegt einige Tage zurück. 

Weiss einer von euch ob man sich die Dolog AKF 125 irgendwo im Netz runterladen kann????

Für eure Hilfestellung wäre ich euch sehr sehr Dankbar.


Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß

Johannes


----------



## jomu (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo Johannes,
ich muss ein altes Programm auslesen und suche die Software Dolog AKF 125 für die A250. Bist du damals fündig geworden und kannst mir schreiben, wo man die Software runterladen kann ?
Vielen Dank

Hannes


----------



## BerndAC (18 August 2011)

Hallo Hannes,
die Software wirst du dir nirgends runterladen können. Bist du dir auch sicher, das die Software AKF125 die richtige ist. Für die A250 gibt es auch noch ALD25 (erweiterter Funktionsumfang). 
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du mich gerne per Email kontaktieren

Bernd


----------



## JOJOJO (11 November 2013)

Hallo 
ich suche die Software AKF125. Habe noch ein Paar Bausteine der Modicon Steuerung (Alu205) bin aber auch auf der Sinematik S7 geschult. Kannst Du mir helfen ?

mfG JOJOJO


----------



## BerndAC (11 November 2013)

JOJOJO schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich suche die Software AKF125. Habe noch ein Paar Bausteine der Modicon Steuerung (Alu205) bin aber auch auf der Sinematik S7 geschult. Kannst Du mir helfen ?
> 
> mfG JOJOJO


Helfen kann ich dir bestimmt. Allerdings ist mir die fragestellung etwas zu allgemein. Was brauchst du ? Wie ist die Aufgabenstellung ? Die Software AKF125 ist nicht frei zugänglich erhältlich. Allerdings sollte dein Auftraggeber noch eine Lizens besitzen oder hat er den Rechner weggeschmissen ?

alles weitere per Email 

Bernd


----------

